# GIF-Animationen mit CS3



## Adobestyler (13. November 2007)

Hallo an alle.
Hab Probleme mit der umstellung von CS2 auf CS3.
Fireworks ist jetzt scheinbar das gegenstück zu Imageready, 
wie ändere ich dort (FW) den hintergrund meiner gif ani, so das er auf alle ebenen übernommen wird? ich kann ihn dort nur in den frames einfügen bei den ebenen aber nicht?.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand auch erklären könnte wie ich die slices v. ps nach fw exportiere wie früher zu golive.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (15. November 2007)

Das Thema wurde bereits behandelt. Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Beitrag.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...-mit-photoshop-cs3-weitere-fragen-zu-cs3.html

ciao
floppy


----------

